# 222 rem for prarie dogs



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just curious if anyone still uses a 222 for prarie dogs. Just picked up an old 722 remington in 222. Good shooter but one of the previous owners cut the barrel off at 19.5 inches. Only paid $120 for it, cause the guy thought it didn't shoot, then took 7 days of cleaning to get the copper and residue out of the barrel. Shoot minus 1/2" at 100 yds now, but suffers a little ballistically because of the short barrel.

Probably will put a shaw barrel on it in the future, in 222.

Anyway, just curious if there were many of the old triple deuce shooters left.

Loading 50gr v-max behind BLC2, in necked down 223 military brass, so have to download it about a grain off of max. Getting close to 3000 fps, so figured to be good to 250 or so.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

I love my 722 in 222 with either 40 gr or 50 gr VMax over blc-2 has killed many pd's and have used it on utes as well but mine has a 26 inch barrel. My brother has an 722 carbine in 222 he uses for a tractor gun for utes.
Ray


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

I wish I still had that 788 Rem in 222. It was one of those "no matter what load it shot . . . . ." rifles.

Just one more in a long list of "wish I still had . . . . ."



:wink:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Sodakbear, expect better velocity with fireformed cases, neck sized if you're so inclined. With bullets up to 55gn I've never found more than 30-50fps difference between an 18.5" blued model 7, a 20" mini-Mark X, 22" Kimber SA, 24" 700 and 78 sportsman, or 26" heavy barrel from Rem or Win. Those are all 223's though. Can't imagine that you can't burn 23-25gn of BLC(2) in 19.5".

$120 .5" rifle = :thumb: and 

That 50gn V-max better be in front of the BLC(2) not the other way around. oke:

Regardless you're summertime pose should be: :sniper:


----------

